# The Guy You Love To Hate



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I can feel the hate coming at me already.


Ffs.


What would you say if I told you (hypothetically) that I was in a relationship, was in a relationship with other married women?


What if I told you I slept with five married women?


What if I told you I was in long term relationships with three of them?


Yeah.


That's what I thought.


I (hypothetically) do not seek out these type of relationships. They seem to find me. I'm serious.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

And...


Here...


We...


Go...


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

I'd hypothetically say you're hypothetically a bad person and hypothetically didn't need to make this thread if you hypothetically didn't want to smear your hypothetical reputation...Hypothetically of course.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

I would say you're not being hypothetical. I can't say much, but I don't hate you!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My whole intention in starting this thread...


If anyone can see past the hate...which...


it doesn't look like anyone can...


Why do I seem to attract married women? This is really messed up man. This is not right, I swear to God every time she's married, every time.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

There's three seconds of my life wasted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Shed me some light.


Idgaf.


Obviously, I started this thread.


Show me the hate, I don't care.


Why do I attract married womez????????????????????


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Well, you smashed soo...I feel good for you.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

nubly said:


> There's three seconds of my life wasted.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Go back to watching weird porn.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

RandomGentleman said:


> I'd hypothetically say you're hypothetically a bad person and hypothetically didn't need to make this thread if you hypothetically didn't want to smear your hypothetical reputation...Hypothetically of course.


Heh.

How (hypothetically) messed up would you say I am??

I mean (hypothetically) is there hope?

Is there any young females out there that isn't married???


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Strange man, really weird, not one single female commenting on this lame thread.


*shrug*


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

TenYears said:


> Go back to watching weird porn.


Sheep ain't just for eating or cloning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Persophrone?


Anyone?


Any female?


Nope. I'm just scum. I is the guy you love to hate. *hangs head in shame*


But....before you berate me, before you jump at the chance to humiliate me, or try to change me, or try to emasculate me...


Look to your left sister. Look to your right. Your girlfriend, that one that you just had lunch with, that bestie of yours. I probably just slept with her.


Ooooops.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Bottom line, it takes two to tango. It's not all your fault that you end up with married women. How you choose to react once you find out their married is a private matter of only your concern.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

KyleInSTL said:


> Bottom line, it takes two to tango. It's not all your fault that you end up with married women. How you choose to react once you find out their married is a private matter of only your concern.


I understand.

But Kyle, you could line up a million women, and 999,999 of them could be single. One of them could be married.

And I will find the one that's married. Wtf?

Also, this thread will get shut down.

Females have yet to weigh in on this. Ffs. I'm going to regret this.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

TenYears said:


> But Kyle, you could line up a million women, and 999,999 of them could be single. One of them could be married.\


It's the Kavorka


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

It's a heavy responsibility to be entrusted with every woman's lusty desires, but if you ain't doin your job brother then I'm gonna step in and help the little lady out.


ffs.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Daveyboy said:


>


Hah


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

i would say...... Good job!:clap


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

TenYears said:


> It's a heavy responsibility to be entrusted with every woman's lusty desires, but if you ain't doin your job brother then I'm gonna step in and help the little lady out.
> 
> ffs.


Yeah, I don't think that sentiment is going to help your cause out, man.

If you don't want to sit in judgement, I suggest avoiding the most licentious part of your concern.

And as a victim of an infidelity, I'm a bit sensitive on the subject...so my support has limits.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Guy, I don't know why you want your thread to be controversial but someone dating a married person isn't uncommon. Making a thread staying the courts shouldn't deem a father an unfit parent for his chronic substance abuse problem would do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

KyleInSTL said:


> Yeah, I don't think that sentiment is going to help your cause out, man.
> 
> If you don't want to sit in judgement, I suggest avoiding the most licentious part of your concern.
> 
> And as a victim of an infidelity, I'm a bit sensitive on the subject...so my support has limits.


I understand.

No, really. I do.

My marriage to my ex-wife ended after 18 years (18 years) because she cheated.

I remember waiting up for her to come in at 3:00am on a school night, after I had taken care of our three kids all day. I remember picking them up from school because she had "car trouble", I remember helping them with their homework, bathing them, reading them their bedtime stories and kissing them goodnight. Over and over and over again. I remember worrying about her, wondering if she was OK, when in reality she was out screwing other guys at some dive bar. I saw it all later on fb. I remember all that.

And yes, I understand the hypocrisy. I get it, man. I'm not that stupid.

Like I said earlier, man, I started this thread because there seems to be something about me that attracts married women. I don't want this. I don't want to date married women, Kyle. I hate the stigma, I mean, I hate the hate. Maybe it's just all in my head. Maybe it's all just a throw of the dice..maybe I just seem to find them. Idk. It's really strange, really ironic though.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

nubly said:


> Guy, I don't know why you want your thread to be controversial but someone dating a married person isn't uncommon. Making a thread staying the courts shouldn't deem a father an unfit parent for his chronic substance abuse problem would do it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah.

I actually hired two different divorce lawyers to get custody of my kids. Both told me that I didn't have a chance in hell.

They both gave me my money back. They told me to drop it. With my mental health history, I don't stand a chance.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

TenYears said:


> I understand.
> 
> No, really. I do.
> 
> ...


While not explicit, I sense that you're eschewing responsibility here and using the "I'm too sexy" along with the "I'm too weak" defenses to exclaim whoa is me...I'm god's gift to women in the bedroom and I can't help it if they throw themselves at me.

You may have been a victim, but you're not a saint.

Google "alienation of affections" sometime.

More importantly, own this and take accountability.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not married so I guess I fit your profile...silver lining



I've had married men hit on me ect quite a few times and I must say it's very, extremely repulsive to me. Vile? Nothing turns me off more. So I don't get nor understand the temptation for married any things? *shrug


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

As long as you're not against LGBT marriage, it's cool.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

I'd hypothetically say it's untrue and made up for attention, hypothetically of course.

ffs.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

KyleInSTL said:


> While not explicit, I sense that you're eschewing responsibility here and using the "I'm too sexy" along with the "I'm too weak" defenses to exclaim whoa is me...I'm god's gift to women in the bedroom and I can't help it if they throw themselves at me.
> 
> You may have been a victim, but you're not a saint.
> 
> ...


Ok Kyle.

You win.

You seem determined to take this into a downward spiral, so I'm going to help you bro.

You know what, let's just skip the google whatever, and just agree to disagree.

You win bro.

*fist bump*


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

To married people hitting on me...

*staff edit*

It isn't hard. If I can do it...



Sean07 said:


> I'd hypothetically say it's untrue and made up for attention, hypothetically of course.
> 
> ffs.


Maybeeee this. Quasi amusing however.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Here comes the hate.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What exactly is the purpose of this thread?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Where do you meet these ladies? Maybe you should try and specifically look for single ladies on dating sites or wherever?

And just ask them if they're married. If they are don't get involved. It's most likely not going to work out anyway and imagine how hurt the poor guy would be if he finds out. (her husband)

I'm not judging you btw - I think we've all done things we aren't particularly proud of in relationships. But I think it's possible to change.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Look to your left, girl.


Look to your right.


Do they have a wedding ring on their finger?


Nod, slowly if they do sweetie.


Someone other than their husband has had sex with them.


*shhhoooshhhhh*** don't tell anyone.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd (hypothetically) say that you're a bad person in this (hypothetical) regard.

And I find the (hypothetical) idea that none of this is at all your fault to be silly. Can you not take responsibility for your actions?

Is this just some weird cry for attention? You seem to be groveling for people's hatred by bringing up a disgusting wrongdoing which you've (hypothetically) committed many times. If you aren't seeking hatred, do you really expect others to endorse what you've (hypothetically) done?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> What exactly is the purpose of this thread?


Hah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

TenYears said:


> Hah


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Daveyboy said:


>


I reposted this for you bro.

So.

You know.

You'd get more attention.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Look to your left, girl.
> 
> Look to your right.
> 
> ...


Your offensive condescension makes me think you're desperate for attention. I hope you find the the hatred you're looking for.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think you should try smashing some ice cubes in a bath, and/or writing down your bad feelings onto a piece of paper and tearing it up into tiny little pieces. Then drink a hot drink, and watch something light hearted on TV.

Then listen to this song:






Just cause you feel it doesn't mean it's there ♫


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Obviously you don't feel good about it. I've been in the same boat and accused of it as well when I was innocent. It is definitely not noble nor ideal as you have previously admitted. A lot of the problem could simply be your job or hobbies put you near women who are married and unhappy. Either way, in the long run it will just cause you and many others pain.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Cashel said:


> Your offensive condescension makes me think you're desperate for attention.


Ok. I'm out.

I don't want help

I'm out bro. You can have all the attention you want.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Personally, I would never date a married woman or someone in a relationship. I couldn't respect her or myself. I would be no better than her.

P.S I don't hate you at all. Everyone is flawed in some way but I think you can do better. You're not helpless. Good luck.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Ok. I'm out.
> 
> I don't want help
> 
> I'm out bro. You can have all the attention you want.


Ok, thanks?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Awful lot of drama in here.

Getting involved with someone who's married is rather dubious, but it's _them_ doing the cheating. Really, you don't owe anything to their partner. It would be common decency not to 'go there', but love isn't always 'decent', is it...

Now, being in relationships with three of them at the same time -- this makes _you_ the cheater, which is pretty disgusting (though, who is a cheater to complain about being cheated on).

All in all, it's pretty messed up, but no one is innocent here, so it's also like, "whatever".


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if you're looking for a pity party, a hate me for what I've done because I hate that too party, praise me for what I've done because I'm the hot **** party or just please pay attention to me party.

Whichever it is or isn't, here's a cake:


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Honestly, what you're doing is bad and immoral. Do I hate you for it? No. All of us do crap we're not proud of no matter how self righteous people behave. The women are responsible for their own marriage not you and at your age there probably aren't that many girls that aren't currently married or haven't ever been married. I can't comment further on your relationships, that's your business.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I would ask hypothetically why you're looking for hate.

I happened to be watching a thing on China today where pandas were challenging each other over a mate. Humans are much like that. Put all the consciousness and social rules aside and humans are just animals.

It's kind of sick, but it's true. It's a competition.

I don't know why you made this thread, but it's your choice if you want to live like this, I guess.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ this song makes me so happy ;_; what a combination.

Sorry I appear to have been summoned to this thread, so now that I've given some useful advice I'm just going to spam music videos. Like an annoying Christian who won't shut up about their beliefs.

Have you accepted music as your lord and saviour?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

do you ever think about how that other guys **** was just in there when yr doin it


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

You obviously take delight in dating married women, and who could really blame you. The thrill, the naughtiness, the secrecy, these horny unsatisfied women throwing themselves at you while their husbands aren't looking. I'd be hard too if I was a guy.

I don't think it's your responsibility to preserve these marriages. Enjoy your position.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No need. Let me do it for you. 

I can't believe I even tried to help you in a post in this thread when all you do is attack people. I get it, you're mentally ill, we all are. Get some professional help will you? You can't seem to differentiate humour from malice anymore. At all.

Edit: Responding to your PM. I decided to delete it here, but I've left a quote up in another thread where I haven't specified who it's from. Don't bother to reply because I'm taking a break from posting here for a while and I'm too vulnerable for this right now.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I wouldn't hate you since you don't have any effect in my life. What you do with yours is none of my business. People will see you as a "player" but you actually deserve to be called what women get called when they fool around with unavailable men. Starts with a W. Ends with an E. Of course no one gives a crap when they call a guy that whereas it's offensive when it happens to women. That's not fair. Thanks a lot, stupid society.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

if i were you i’d sleep with a gun under my pillow


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

well you aren't married so whatever. It's crazy how many people cheat... seems like most people are ****s at heart tbh. 

ffs.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No need. Let me do it for you.
> 
> I can't believe I even tried to help you in a post in this thread when all you do is attack people. I get it, you're mentally ill, we all are. Get some professional help will you? You can't seem to differentiate humour from malice anymore. At all.


I'm sorry but I would tend to agree.

You sound like you're spiralling down. You say you don't want help but I really think you should try to get some if you can.

Try to relax, go outside and have a walk. Give the ladies a rest for a while and work on feeling better about yourself.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

On the one hand, if I were to date a married man (which I wouldn't) I'd end up breaking it off upon finding out he's married but that's just me. On the other hand, these women find you but at the same logic, if they hadn't find you, they would've found somebody else. 

I dunno, I don't hate you. Your intentions seem neutral rather than adulterous. But on that note, I don't condone adultery at all. This to me seems like the case of a woman wanting to cause trouble, and she picks you for her "trouble." :stu


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Idontgetit said:


> if i were you i'd sleep with a gun under my pillow


lol underrated post


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> lol underrated post


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Idontgetit said:


>


you're gonna feel like you already new this when i say it, right? but you didn't

ok here goes. spoodermans head is just an inverted nutsac


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Am I twelve years old again? Nutsack, did someone say nutsack?


Ffs.


Btw I can defend myself. I'm 5'11" and 200 pounds, and I sleep with a .44 under my pillow. You're g.d. right I can defend myself.


But yeah I have worries. I worry about why I attract the women that I seem to attract.


It's OK, I really didn't expect much help here, I mean, what can you really expect. Whatever.


I'm just sick, like Pers said, I just need help. Idk man. I just wish I could attract a healthy, beautiful, normal, most of all NORMAL woman lmao.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> you're gonna feel like you already new this when i say it, right? but you didn't
> 
> ok here goes. spoodermans head is just an inverted nutsac


sweg


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Well you know a shrink would probably say maybe you get involved with the married ones because you have a fear of commitment and you know you won't have to actually stay with them forever? 

(I'll send you a bill later.)


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

don said:


> Well you know a shrink would probably say maybe you get involved with the married ones because you have a fear of commitment and you know you won't have to actually stay with them forever?
> 
> (I'll send you a bill later.)


thats bullcrap, dont pay this charlatan

i think what we got going on here is that OP is useless as a main course but ok as a side serving


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

don said:


> Well you know a shrink would probably say maybe you get involved with the married ones because you have a fear of commitment and you know you won't have to actually stay with them forever?
> 
> (I'll send you a bill later.)


You have an installment plan?

I have been waiting, since I started this thread, for someone to state the obvious.

That I'm trying to reconcile my feelings with my ex-wife through current relationships. She cheated on me, and that's what ended my marriage after eighteen years. So now maybe I'm. Idk. Fill in the blanks, man.

Nobody even caught onto that. Lmao. Oh. Well.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

If I were you I'd give it a break for a while - get healthy and relax a bit. Then try to focus on the ones that are available - as in single. Also maybe look outside the work environment? (Yeah I remember that too)

Take it easy mate - you'll be ok.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

TenYears said:


> Why do I attract married womez????????????????????


First, you're going to have to report your discovery of the wild "womez" to the scientific community _(Improprietus Matrimonicus?)_

Is this a subspecies of human related in some way to Selena Gomez? I always knew she was other than human!


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

On a serious note, why are you making a post to complain about problem behaviour for which you apparently already know the root cause? Do you just _want_ people on here to have a field day making fun of you?

You kind of turn yourself into a circus sideshow when you stick your participation in lascivious impropriety up for all to see. You are a forty-five year old man, you should know better than to expect people to read your mind and not make fun of morally-questionable actions. Attend therapy. This is a social anxiety support forum. It is supplementary to actual treatment and is not meant in any way to solve your deep-rooted psychological dilemmas. These things need more than what jokesters like us on here can provide, and you're only hurting yourself with posts like this.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

You keep asking yourself why you attract married women. Could it be that most women around your age are married? Or however old the women you're with are. Where do you meet these women at? If they're out at bars and things trying to hook up then I don't blame you for being fooled but it does become a problem when you continue these relationships. You seem to be going through some kind of meltdown. Hope you'll get better.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

TenYears said:


> You have an installment plan?
> 
> I have been waiting, since I started this thread, for someone to state the obvious.
> 
> ...


Yeah..not sure why everyone hates you when is obviously your ex-wife's fault. I like to blame other people for all my f***-ups too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


>







I think the chorus of this song sheds the most light on how we all feel.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TenYears said:


> Btw I can defend myself. I'm 5'11" and 200 pounds, and I sleep with a .44 under my pillow. You're g.d. right I can defend myself.
> 
> But yeah I have worries. I worry about why I attract the women that I seem to attract.
> 
> ...


You need better self-respect.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

KyleInSTL said:


> Bottom line, it takes two to tango. It's not all your fault that you end up with married women. *How you choose to react once you find out their married is a private matter of only your concern.*


And their husbands??


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Sounds like my sister. Most of the guys she's dated, mostly military men, were married or in other serious relationships lol. She attracts all the womanizers with secret lives.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Um... who cares.... You aren't the one cheating and marriage is a piece of paper to me. It's a legal issue and nothing else. It's the same to have sex with someone who told someone else they were being exclusive with no paperwork or ceremony on it as doing it with a marriage. Then there are situations like ours where technically we allow for an open marriage. It doesn't come up often because we are pretty content where we are. I've been on dating sites looking for guy friends lately though. POF doesn't allowed married people and sends you to an affairs site instead now and when I went back and filled in a new profile just saying I was in a relationship and looking for friends only they deleted my account without telling me anything. Okcupid does allow you to mark any relationship monogamous or not. Generally though if you put married even the guys who mark they only want friendship won't talk to you. Just because they hold marriage up to a certain standard doesn't mean the concept is the same to me or to my husband. So who cares what you are doing and of those that do who cares what they think. Unless you like other people telling you what your morals should be. Personally I make my own choices.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm not going to pretedn I know anything about relationships

BUT

I do know this

you have issues, and you need to seek therapy for this. You know in your heart that you're doing something wrong, and you don't even like it yourself. Maybe you're trying to rationalize your ex-wife cheating on you by enabling other women to cheat on THEIR husbands.

I wouldn't advise you to keep going down this road. Talk to a therapist.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

TenYears said:


> I can feel the hate coming at me already.
> 
> Ffs.
> 
> ...


> you sly old dog you well life is short might as well have an affair or two or five . :clap


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

TenYears said:


> I can feel the hate coming at me already.
> 
> Ffs.
> 
> ...


If you are very unhappy with being with married women, then simply stop seeing them if you know they are married for sure. All you have to do is say no and walk away. I don't hate you, but I think if you keep seeing these women even though you know they are married and you are unhappy for doing it, I just assume you are addicted to that. I hope you can learn to say no. Just like saying no to drugs.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

kageri said:


> Um... who cares.... You aren't the one cheating and marriage is a piece of paper to me. It's a legal issue and nothing else. It's the same to have sex with someone who told someone else they were being exclusive with no paperwork or ceremony on it as doing it with a marriage. Then there are situations like ours where technically we allow for an open marriage. It doesn't come up often because we are pretty content where we are. I've been on dating sites looking for guy friends lately though. POF doesn't allowed married people and sends you to an affairs site instead now and when I went back and filled in a new profile just saying I was in a relationship and looking for friends only they deleted my account without telling me anything. Okcupid does allow you to mark any relationship monogamous or not. Generally though if you put married even the guys who mark they only want friendship won't talk to you. Just because they hold marriage up to a certain standard doesn't mean the concept is the same to me or to my husband. So who cares what you are doing and of those that do who cares what they think. Unless you like other people telling you what your morals should be. Personally I make my own choices.


If the marriage is an open one, it's an open one. If it's not, it's exclusive, and that means cheating is cheating. I don't think OP would be having any moral qualms if all his relationships were bonafide non-monogamous.

You seem to be bordering on sociopathic behavior.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

There are (obviously) people on this thread that have their own agendas.


(hugs) to you guys


Love you. Much hugs.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a feeling "The Guy You Love To Hate" is a song title or something.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

You do realise you are not obliged to sleep with every woman that likes you?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't hate you. Kind of feel like you hate me though, but that's another thing..

I think you may attract married women because subconsciously you project that you are not available when in fact you are. Fear of comittment. It may initially feel safe for you because you don't want to commit and subconsciously you know. Or they feel like you will just be ok with being on the side because you are both not available for a long term relationship.

Or maybe you're the type of guy that loose yourself a little when you enter a new relationship. Then they're lack of comittment wears off on you.

You seem to be spiralling down depression road. I think you need a little break from this site. Your responses are grumpy and kind of like you're digging yourself further down.
People say you're attention whoring, while I'd say it's more like a plea for help. You want a change, but might be reluctant to it at the same time. And maybe you hate yourself a little. Take a few days off the internet (specially this site).


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Skeletra said:


> I don't hate you. Kind of feel like you hate me though, but that's another thing..


I don't hate you. I value what you have to say on here, your opinion matters to me.

*shrug*

Not sure where you got that opinion from. I've always looked twice at your posts.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Skeletra said:


> I don't hate you. Kind of feel like you hate me though, but that's another thing..
> 
> I think you may attract married women because subconsciously you project that you are not available when in fact you are. Fear of comittment. It may initially feel safe for you because you don't want to commit and subconsciously you know. Or they feel like you will just be ok with being on the side because you are both not available for a long term relationship.
> 
> ...


I think that's a great post and excellent advice. I get grumpy and frustrated on here sometimes - especially when I get a bit manic or whatever it is that happens to me. I take a break and hardly look at the site at all for a few days. It makes you feel much better, or it does for me.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Skeletra said:


> I don't hate you. Kind of feel like you hate me though, but that's another thing..
> 
> I think you may attract married women because subconsciously you project that you are not available when in fact you are. Fear of comittment. It may initially feel safe for you because you don't want to commit and subconsciously you know. Or they feel like you will just be ok with being on the side because you are both not available for a long term relationship.
> 
> ...


quoted for truth


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

LichtLune said:


> I have a feeling "The Guy You Love To Hate" is a song title or something.







didn't know OP was into this kind of music. i am slightly impressed now


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I figured it out, he was on Ashley Madison and knows it just a matter of time before everyone finds out?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> I figured it out, he was on Ashley Madison and knows it just a matter of time before everyone finds out?


Idk what you're talking about lol. I'm new to this ignore thing, there are some comments on here that I can't see. Oh well. I really d.g.a.f.

Clue me in if you want to. If not. Oh well. Like I said ^


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

TenYears said:


> Idk what you're talking about lol. I'm new to this ignore thing, there are some comments on here that I can't see. Oh well. I really d.g.a.f.
> 
> Clue me in if you want to. If not. Oh well. Like I said ^


You didn't see anything about it?



> The files appear to include account details and log-ins for some 32 million users of the social networking site, touted as the premier site for married individuals seeking partners for affairs.
> http://www.wired.com/2015/08/happened-hackers-posted-stolen-ashley-madison-data/


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> You didn't see anything about it?


Oh. You're talking about that. Hah.

Nope. I'm not that stupid.

Wait. No. I mean....

Backspace, backspace, backspcesss ffssss

wait...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> This guy's a wreck lol, I'm just gonna sit here & enjoy the ****show.


I'm the wreck on the side of the highway that you can't look away from, bro.

You know you shouldn't look. But you just can't help yourself. Much like the ladies :0


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> This guy's a wreck lol, I'm just gonna sit here & enjoy the ****show.


Everybody's a wreck.. You, me, this wreck...


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

you dirtyy boy you

now stop it


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> True, but at least I don't make a thread about it.
> 
> Get professional help before you spiral down even further dude.




I've seen "professional help" since I was 15 years old.

So, if you're joking then, oh well, good one. Haven't heard that one before.

If you're serious, then no. You have to be kidding lol.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I don't hate you if you did that. If someone is doing that while married I don't approve of it unless their partner is cool about it.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

The real problem with this is that people often don't care about or consider the long term and ripple effect. Kids, the spouse, the spouses family even can be affected by this for years. If they get pregnant, if they have STDs, if their spouse finds out and hurts them or kills them, or you.. Or maybe someone completely unrelated. What if their spouse killed themself over it? I don't believe in any major religion but I do believe in Karma/higher power and balance in all things. Either way, I suspect you already wrestle with all of these things and feel some guilt about it. Friendship and understanding is what you need not hate.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

TenYears said:


> I don't hate you. I value what you have to say on here, your opinion matters to me.
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> Not sure where you got that opinion from. I've always looked twice at your posts.


Aww. I don't know. You do seem a little cold and snappy at times, or maybe I'm projecting my own insecurities and self-hatred. You're one of the member I look up to the most.

Seriously though, do take a break. This forum can get a little intense at times. I've taken many 1-3 day breaks myself when things have gotten too intense for me, and they've always done wonders for my mental status (as far as that's possible )


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Skeletra said:


> Aww. I don't know. You do seem a little cold and snappy at times, or maybe I'm projecting my own insecurities and self-hatred. You're one of the member I look up to the most.
> 
> Seriously though, do take a break. This forum can get a little intense at times. I've taken many 1-3 day breaks myself when things have gotten too intense for me, and they've always done wonders for my mental status (as far as that's possible )


Yeah you're right. I mean. I don't mean to come across that way, cold and snappy. Ffs. Maybe I do. I guess I do.

I don't deal with things very well, I have a really snarky sense of humor and I can get really sarcastic. And. Yeah cold and snappy I guess.

I'm sorry, I feel like I owe everyone on this site an apology. I mean, I need to take a break.

You're right.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

TenYears said:


> Yeah you're right. I mean. I don't mean to come across that way, cold and snappy. Ffs. Maybe I do. I guess I do.
> 
> *I don't deal with things very well,* I have a really snarky sense of humor and I can get really sarcastic. And. Yeah cold and snappy I guess.
> 
> ...


I don't handle things well either. Very often.

I don't think you need to apologise though - most of us here can understand and relate I think. Take care mate.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

don said:


> I don't handle things well either. Very often.
> 
> I don't think you need to apologise though - most of us here can understand and relate I think. Take care mate.


We aren't the ones he's hurting.. While he might not think so, after enough time this behavior will cause massive problems that are way better avoided. It is his choice and theirs but at some level he has to know he is playing with fire.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't know, and don't hate, and don't know even further.

A good friend of mine was dating a married woman (or at least sleeping with her). She had at least one kid with the man she married to. My friend had even met the husband and it made it so much worse that "he was such a nice guy."

So, as I tell my friends, I have no experience with relationships and will not judge since I have no way to relate.

Lou Reed wrote a song about an affair with a married woman ("Pale Blue Eyes"), and whatever Lou did in his life made me think it was okay to try at least once.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> We aren't the ones he's hurting.. While he might not think so, after enough time this behavior will cause massive problems that are way better avoided. It is his choice and theirs but at some level he has to know he is playing with fire.


Yeah. Thanks for being there for me tho my brother.

Idgaf anymore. I really don't. It's all gonna sort of work itself out.

Idgaf.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> We aren't the ones he's hurting.. While he might not think so, after enough time this behavior will cause massive problems that are way better avoided. It is his choice and theirs but at some level he has to know he is playing with fire.


Yeah. Thanks for being there for me tho my brother.

Idgaf anymore. I really don't. It's all gonna sort of work itself out.

Idgaf.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Are you leading these women on and initiating all these affairs, or are they occurring naturally?

Because I slept with a married woman, but she hated her husband and I didn't really initiate it, and I didn't lead her on either, so I didn't really worry about it.

I would never aim to sleep with a married woman. Why do you keep doing it?/why does it keep happening to you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Staticnz said:


> Are you leading these women on and initiating all these affairs, or are they occurring naturally?
> 
> Because I slept with a married woman, but she hated her husband and I didn't really initiate it, and I didn't lead her on either, so I didn't really worry about it.
> 
> ...


 I.
Don't.
Know.

I really don't. I have no reason to lie on this forum, everything is anonymous here. I have no reason to lie.

I just posted about a girl I met, who a friend of mine just ran into, and she is married, and we are on fb, and we almost hooked up, and I don't know why she had to be married. I don't get it.

Ffs.

I don't seek these kinds of relationships out. I don't, I swear.

I don't like these kinds of relationships. I don't. Does anyone really believe that I like looking over my shoulder? I DON'T.

Idk. I guess I was hoping someone could shed some light.

I give up.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

If you were targeting married women I would think you are a horrible person.

But if it's just sorta 'happening', that isn't so bad because these women are quite clearly not satisfied with their husbands so it wouldn't exactly be your fault.

But you aren't like a predator right? If not I don't think it's as bad as judgemental people would say. If they think marriage is so great, how do they explain the divorce rate. Those people would have to be much worse than you are.

And the fault lies with the cheater. If I cheat I wouldn't blame the person I cheated with. I'd blame myself. That's called personal responsibility.

But people are very judgemental and will ignore the circumstances. They want to feel high and mighty.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Staticnz said:


> If you were targeting married women I would think you are a horrible person.
> 
> But if it's just sorta 'happening', that isn't so bad because these women are quite clearly not satisfied with their husbands so it wouldn't exactly be your fault.
> 
> ...


NO! I'm not a predator, ffs man.

I have a teenage daughter, and one that's about to turn into one of those.

I love them, with all my heart, I would jump in front of a moving train for my kids, I love them.

Idk.

Idk why I expected anyone on here to understand lol. This is probably the last place I should have posted this. I'm sry for wasting time.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm just inquiring man. You don't have to take everything so sensitively/personally.

(And I'm clearly on your side you silly muffin!!!)


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

You are a 45 year old guy who needs validation like a 16 year old who just lost his virginity.
What the **** do you think?
Jesus christ man, get a damn grip. ****ing unbelievable with you non-virgins and your first world problems.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Orbiter said:


> You are a 45 year old guy who needs validation like a 16 year old who just lost his virginity.
> What the **** do you think?
> Jesus christ man, get a damn grip. ****ing unbelievable with you non-virgins and your first world problems.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Why are you giving that guy a pass but hate on me for essentially agreeing with you!!

GGRRRRR
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

TenYears said:


>


No my dear friend, it ain't about hate (that's what I mean with behaving like a teenager), it's just annoying, especially coming from a 45 year old person.
Why are you even on this site?
Are you really that pathetic that you have to brag with your sexual encounters on a site for people with mental health issues?
I really hope not.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Orbiter said:


> No my dear friend, it ain't about hate (that's what I mean with behaving like a teenager), it's just annoying, especially coming from a 45 year old person.
> Why are you even on this site?
> Are you really that pathetic that you have to brag with your sexual encounters on a site for people with mental health issues?
> I really hope not.


You are completely missing the point, my brother. You just are not going to see anything that you don't want to see, and that's fine. Your mind is made up about me. And that's OK with me. I really dgaf.

You judge me, I don't care, I don't even know you. It amazes me that we even speak the same language tbh. You have no idea where I'm coming from, and I don't know you either, so. Whatever...I guess we're even lol.

I don't expect sympathy on this site. That's not why I'm here, and that's not why I created this thread. I don't expect many people here to understand me. I'm trying to figure out why I am the way that I am. I....

You know what, bro, nevermind. You are never, ever, ever going to get me, you are never going to understand me. So. Good luck to you. I hope you find whatever it is that you're looking for.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't question his right to be here. He can post wherever he wants! You can disagree with his life choices or think he's bad or boastful etc. or something.

But it's annoying how people act like they get to tell other people where they should post based on their life. He can do what he wants. He ain't harming nobody. Just cos you jealous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

And if you don't like it there's a thousand other threads you could be looking at instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

TenYears said:


> You are completely missing the point, my brother. You just are not going to see anything that you don't want to see, and that's fine. Your mind is made up about me. And that's OK with me. I really dgaf.
> 
> You judge me, I don't care, I don't even know you. It amazes me that we even speak the same language tbh. You have no idea where I'm coming from, and I don't know you either, so. Whatever...I guess we're even lol.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying you should go f yourself or that I hate you, I'm just asking for a little bit of general respect for the people here.
You know exactly how many people here feel about that kind of stuff.
I don't care what kind of person you are in RL but at least be considerate on here, can't be too much to ask for, right?


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> Don't question his right to be here. He can post wherever he wants! You can disagree with his life choices or think he's bad or boastful etc. or something.
> 
> But it's annoying how people act like they get to tell other people where they should post based on their life. He can do what he wants. He ain't harming nobody. Just cos you jealous!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Chill, I ain't gonna slaughter somebody.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

If you could slaughter somebody just by posting here I must admit, that would be kind of impressive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

It just makes me think you're not very discriminating. And that you live in a demographic where there aren't many decent single women who are receptive to you.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Lol, I think I'm actually pretty discriminating. I only like what I like, I can't apologize for being attracted to the girls that I'm attracted to. I just don't know why they all seem to be married. Some guys will lay down with anyone, some guys will screw anything that moves. I've had a couple of friends in the past that were this way, and I just never really understood it. 


I think you're making some assumptions that you probably wouldn't really want to make, if you thought about what you just said lol. You're suggesting that I don't really have any standards and that's why I sleep with married women. Think about that for a second. Think about what you're implying there.


----------

